# How to connect headphones to Xbox 360?



## RichieLitt

I searched for some topics on this, but it only made me really confused. How would I go about doing this?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Or plug it in via TV


----------



## RichieLitt

What is that called? TV doesn't have a jack.


----------



## Walie

RCA -> 3.5mm female


----------



## Redcarmoose

Do you go HDMI? If you do then you find the rca audio out and go from your tv to headphone amp. I will not spend the $50.00 usd for the hi-def adapter. That adapter goes toslink optical that would be best put into a D/A converter. I am happy doing it the cheep way.


----------



## RichieLitt

I have an old tv so no hdmi


----------



## Aerothorn

Sorry to ressurect this topic, but I cannot for the life of me find a female/female plug like the one pictures - only male-to-female or female-to-male. Can someone link me to a place where I could buy one? Thanks!


----------



## Pageygeeza

I think I may have one floating around somewhere, I'll have a ganders later.


----------



## Arainach

A cable like that wouldn't have a volume control, however, and there's no guarantee that the XBox Line-Out would be strong enough to drive headphones. What you really need is a Headphone amp that takes RCA connections or a Receiver that has a Headphone out.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

x2 on what Arainach said. You neednt get an expensive one, just some portable one will do, there are lots of options on the portable amp forum. If it doesnt have RCA, you might need a RCA to mini adapter which is very easy to find.


----------



## bigfatdynamo

I was RCA to Mini to old Airhead.

 I am now toslink to Maverick DAC to headphone. 

 I would also think that many televisions have a headphone out?


----------



## Wsh

Astro Gaming Mixamp is your best bet I think...

 If you want to spend less than what you did for your 360, lol.

 You can also find the cable that comes with the elite very cheap on ebay.


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigfatdynamo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would also think that many televisions have a headphone out?_

 

None that I've seen...


----------

